# Can i bring my parot out with me



## shedevil (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi does any one know if it is possible to bring my african grey parrot out to cyprus with me, when i move over there.
I have had him for 15 years and he is my baby. I would hate to have to leave him with some one else.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

shedevil said:


> Hi does any one know if it is possible to bring my african grey parrot out to cyprus with me, when i move over there.
> I have had him for 15 years and he is my baby. I would hate to have to leave him with some one else.


We brought our parrot with us when we came over. He will need to be checked out by a VET and be kept in Quarantine (AT home) with regular vets checks for month before you come. Also if you don;t know for sure what sex the parrot is don't tell the cyprus authorties that as they will insist on a DNA test for sexing.
Just tell them it is a male. We always thought ours was male but were not certain and were silly enough to say we didnt know. Suddenly after 7 years of being a male our little parrot was a girl
You will need a special travelling cage made for him. We used JET set pets who did everything for us, liased with our VET and with the authorities here and had the cage made to the avaition authority standards etc.


----------



## shedevil (Jun 23, 2011)

Veronica said:


> We brought our parrot with us when we came over. He will need to be checked out by a VET and be kept in Quarantine (AT home) with regular vets checks for month before you come. Also if you don;t know for sure what sex the parrot is don't tell the cyprus authorties that as they will insist on a DNA test for sexing.
> Just tell them it is a male. We always thought ours was male but were not certain and were silly enough to say we didnt know. Suddenly after 7 years of being a male our little parrot was a girl
> You will need a special travelling cage made for him. We used JET set pets who did everything for us, liased with our VET and with the authorities here and had the cage made to the avaition authority standards etc.


Thank you for this information
when you say he as to be kept in quarantine at home, what do you mean. Does he have to be kept in doors or is it some thing else. I belive him to be male, so that is what i would tell the authorties. You say he will need regular checks by a vet, is that for a month or several.
Can you tell me, about how much it would cost for jet set pets to sort every thing out for me


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

He will need to be kept indoors for month prior to the move with the vet visiting occassionally.

I cant say how much it will be with Jet set pets as we came over 7 years ago so prices will have gone up most likely.
You would be best to ring them for a quote.


----------



## shedevil (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you for all you help


----------

